# Narkun sucht eine neue Herausforderung!



## Narkun (6. Januar 2016)

Hallo Zusammen,

 

nach einer nun 1 1/2 jährigen Pause, möchte ich nun wieder aktiv WoW spielen. Was ich suche? Ich suche eine lustige und aktive Gilde die sich über einen neuen Mitstreiter freut. Sicherlich wollt Ihr jetzt wissen warum ich das hier im Forum mache... Es gibt eine kleine Besonderheit.

 

Ich möchte einen neuen Char starten, da sich doch viel verändert hat. Doch ich möchte einen Charakter erstellen, der zur Gilde passt! Ich suche daher eine freundliche, lustige und aktive Gilde bei der ich einsteigen kann. Der neue Charakter wird extra für die Gilde erstellt und wird mein neuer Main Charakter werden.

 

Ihr müsste mir nur folgende Dinge sagen:


Server
Fraktion
Gilde
Klasse
Berufe
 

Solltet Ihr zu mir passen, werde ich den Charakter erstellen und schnellstmöglich auf max. spielen um dann mit euch den PvE Content oder die PvP Schlachtfelder bestreiten zu können. Keine Sorge, mir macht beides Spaß.

 

Ziel dieser Aktion ist es neue Kontakte zu knüpfen und der jeweiligen Gilde eventuell etwas gutes zu tun. Daher verlange ich auch keine Gegenleistungen ich mach das einfach weil ich Bock drauf habe! Kurz zu mir...

 

Ich heiße Chris, bin 23 und komme aus der nähe von Düsseldorf. Arbeite Vollzeit und würde dann in den Abendstunden spielen.

 

Stellt euch einfach mal vor und wenn mir euer Beitrag gefällt kämpfe ich hoffentlich bald an eurer Seite! Bei Fragen könnt Ihr einfach fragen!

 

Beste Grüße Chris/Narkun


----------



## Xergart (8. Januar 2016)

Mahlzeit Chris,

 

ich greife meiner Gildenleitung einfach mal vorweg.

Wir waren bevor Legion final angekündigt wurde, eine sehr aktive (PvE) Gilde.

Mytic Dungeons, CM's, HC Raids (bis HFZ - hier nur normal, da ab einem gewissen Punkt die aktivität zurück ging), etc.

 

Derzeit sind nur ein paar Leute sporadisch online und wir besprechen gerade die Zukunft und wer,wie, wo und mit welchem Char zurück kommt.

 

Der "Kern" der Gilde kommt aus dem Großraum NRW mit ein paar versprengten aus anderen Bundesländern.

7 Leute kommen aus dem Gebiet Duisburg/Oberhausen, 4 weitere wohnen paar Kilometer weiter nördlicher.

Dieser geographischer Vorteil bietet sich auch für aktivitäten im RL an.

 

Die anderen kommen, je nach Wohnort mindestens 1x für ein Gildentreffen zusammen.

 

 

Nach meinem letzten Stand, werden wir in Legion vorrangig NHC und später HC raiden, da die Schlachtzuggröße flexibel ist.

Derzeit haben wir Zugriff auf eigtl. jede Klasse mit jeglicher Skillung, da alle mehrere Chars auf 100 haben und wir, wie bereits o.g. noch in der Planungsphase für Legion sind.

 

Unsere Gilde gibt es seit geraumer Zeit (genaue Info folgt heute Abend). Ich bin seit MoP SoO dabei und habe bisher sehr viel Spaß (VL & RL) mit den Leuten gehabt und auch ingame einige Erfolge gefeiert: CM's Goldruns mit Realmrekord (MoP), SoO "seiner Zeit voraus" Erfolg, etc.

 

Unsere MoP & WoD Raidzeiten waren Mi & So 18:30 bis 22/23h und teilweise zusätzlich Do bzw. Mo/Di (je nach Progress Stand und Lust&Laune).

Der Großteil ist ebenfalls Vollzeitbeschäftigt bzw. im Schicht-&Wochenenddienst, weshalb wir nie mehr als 3 Raidtage pro Woche gehabt haben, da bei uns immer RL>VL kam und kommen wird.

 

 

Jetzt zu deinen o.g. Fragen:

 

Ihr müsste mir nur folgende Dinge sagen:

 

Server: Nazjatar (verbundene Realms sind u.a. Dalvengyr, Anubarak, etc.

Fraktion: Horde

Gilde: Coyote Ugly (Arsenallink folgt ebenfalls, sobald ich um 18h @Home bin)

Klasse/Skillung: Das was dir Spaß macht, Hybrid haste halt die größte Auswahl

Beruf: Ingi soll wohl mit Legion gut sein, ansonsten: das was dir gefällt - Inschriftler kannste aber wohl in die Tonne kloppen (meine Meinung^^)

 

 

Sobald ich etwas von unserer Gildenleitung gehört habe, würde ich mich hier nochmal melden.

 

 

Viele Grüße

Steffen


----------

